# Suche Lady´s im Raum Neustadt Weinstr. und Lambrecht zum gemeinsamen Fahren!



## smoen (18. August 2014)

Hallo Lady´s!

Ich heiße Simone, bin 27 Jahre und würde gern ab und an mit ner Mädels-Gruppe fahren. Ich wohne in Lambrecht und fahre Enduro-Freeride auf Single-Trails. Dauerhaft steile Auffahrten sind mir ein Graus, aber notfalls kann man ja schieben.

Würde mich freuen, wenn die Eine oder Andere von euch Interesse hat!

Schöne Grüße, 
eure Simone


----------



## smoen (20. August 2014)

Ach schade, ich dachte es hätte vielleicht jemand Interesse mit mir zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (20. August 2014)

nicht verzagen ... ich würde schon gerne mit Dir fahren, bin aber immer nur zu Urlaubstagen dort unterwegs - eine schöne Heimat hast Du Dir gewählt 
Es ist Urlaubszeit, denke es liegt eher daran, das viele Mädels momentan offline sind


----------



## missisK (20. August 2014)

Hallo Simone, ich, 32,bin aus Kaiserslautern und wollte eh gerne die Neustädter Abfahrten ins Visier nehmen. Allerdings ist gerade Ferienzeit und ich muss meine Mäuse hüten. Melde aber offiziell Interesse an .


----------



## derphilipp (9. September 2014)

hey simone,
bin kürzlich mit meiner Freundin nach Neustadt gezogen und wir fahren beide gerne trails, wobei meine Freundin immer wieder äußert, dass sie auch gerne mal mit frauen fahren möchte. du kannst ja mal was vorschlagen. gerne unter der woche nachmittag/abend. dann gebe ich das weiter.
viele grüße


----------



## smoen (9. September 2014)

Hallo Phillip,

cool, freu mich! Bin zwar grade im Urlaub, aber ab nächster Woche Mittwoch wieder da! Ich meld mich dann!

Schöne Grüße,
Simone


----------



## sprockette (3. März 2015)

Hallo Simone!

Mein Mann und ich ziehen Ende April nach Neustadt/Weinstraße. Würde gern mit dir irgendwann fahren!

Viele Grüße
Shannon


----------

